# Nation's Choice Pellets



## pelletdude (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been approached to sell Nation's Choice Wood Pellets - they are being distributed by International Forest Products. I believe they are a 70% softwood and 30% hardwood blend under .5% ash with very good heat. Any pellet burners using this brand?

I had Maine's Choice but I am not happy with the volume of ash and low heat compared to Somerset, Okies and TreeCycle ( the sleeper) 

Let me know what you think. 

Steve


----------



## geek (Nov 11, 2010)

can you find out how they rate the BTU ?


----------



## newf lover (Nov 11, 2010)

Did a Google search, found a little information. See this article
http://www.trademarkia.com/nations-choice-85060841.html

Then this link-
http://www.infernowoodpellet.com/documents/InfernoIFPPressRelease090910.pdf

I realize Infernos have been trying to improve the quality, but I don't know if they have. If these are the kinds of pellets they are distributing, I would proceed with caution. 
I also wonder if this is just Maine's Choice renamed??


----------



## esuitt (Dec 3, 2010)

This info is from a local dealers website:
Nation’s Choice
# Premium Hardwood Softwood Blend
# Ash .49%
# BTU 8300


----------



## esuitt (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone actually tried these yet to see how they work?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Pelletdude, Did you end up getting some of these? I wouldn't mind getting a few bags to sample.


----------



## tk2481 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just bought a bag of these last week.Doing a test on all of these unheard of brand pellets that I have around here.Will let you guys know how they do. Found them at aces hardware in stephens city va for 4.99 a bag and will be burning in a 25 pdvc


----------



## esuitt (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks TK. Appreciate the info. 
The guy who was selling them here. Offered them for 185 delivered. But when I called him on it, he said he did not get enough business in Pa and might not sell them anymore.


----------



## tk2481 (Dec 6, 2010)

well burned the bag and its tough to really judge with one bag but i have to say that the ash was low on these. But the Btu seemed pretty low also compared to the hamer hot ones and the potomac pellets i burned before. They seem to be a good pellet though and heat is hard for me to judge since my stove is in a uninsulated basement. I ran these on Heat mode D,  7-7 and was getting temps with my infared of between 230-240 to the left of the blower outlet. I was maxing 310-to 320 on potomacs and 290-300 of hamers.Not much science behind this so buy a bag or two before you commit to a contract because every stove is different. I definitely noticed not much blue flame like the hamers and not real white like the potomac pine pellets.Lots of fly ash and windows dirty but low ash in the burnpot.


----------



## browndog (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been using a Englander 25-PDV for 8 years . This year ran into some issues with the stove running super hot on pellets from TSC. Found these Nation's Choice at Home Depot for $3.74/bag and couldn't pass it up. I'm burning the first bag tonight and will be interested to see if the heat output drops.


----------



## browndog (Dec 18, 2010)

Big drop in heat output. I went from running the stove on 1 to heat the house to having it on 5.


----------



## pelletizer (Feb 27, 2011)

This Post kind of just ended, So has anyone else tried these Nations Choice Pellets and if so what is the end result?


----------



## kofkorn (Feb 28, 2011)

I've probably run about 15 - 20 bags now.  They burn ok in my 25-PDV, but I would rank them on the lower end of pellets I've burned over the past three seasons.  They produce a lot of coarse, gritty ash.  They also tend to clinker a bit as well.  I would say that I have at least twice as much ash in the burn pot as compared to the Potomac's I burned through the rest of the winter.  With the Potomacs, I could get by scraping the pot once a day.  That won't work with these Nation's Choice.  

Heat Output is OK, but it is difficult for me to tell, as I run my stove on a thermostat, so the temperature in the house is always consistent.  I did a quick measurement of the room blower temperature and I was getting temps of ~180 - 190 for the Nation's Choice, as compared with ~240 with the Potomacs.  

The fines are really low, but on the other hand, the pellets are really long.  Could be a problem in some of those bottom feeder stoves.

These pellets will do for the shoulder season, but I would have hated to use these about two months ago when we were in that deep freeze.


----------



## pelletizer (Feb 28, 2011)

After one bag I agree,  Low heat and lower end  pellets .  produce a lot of coarse, gritty ash.  tend to clinker a bit as well. 
Just picked up 5 bags of penningtons.


----------

